

Bill Joy: Why the future doesn't need us (2000) - spacedookie
http://archive.wired.com/wired/archive/8.04/joy.html

======
diminish
If I were one of the machines I would replay the Armageddon foreseen by the
big religions. I would create a simulated judgment day and put the good humans
in heaven and evil ones in hell. In heaven put an abundant supply of
everything satisfying all needs for the domestic pets and in hell put all
scientists, philosophers.

~~~
melloclello
^^^ Heck yeah this guy

------
new299
It might be equally interesting to discover why these various futures are
impossible (if they are).

Has anyone shown, for example, that in an Artificial life system (or cellular
automata perhaps). That a single form can always be introduced that will
dominate the system?

If this isn't always the case, what conditions are required for there to be a
form that can dominate the system?

------
vince_refiti
"I was also reminded of the Borg ofStar Trek, a hive of partly biological,
partly robotic creatures with a strong destructive streak."

The Borg did not destroy. They did not delete and discard. They assimilated.
Your biological and technological distinctiveness gets added to theirs. A
Borg-like race will save humanity, if it ever comes to that.

------
cornewut
Early humans: "The future doesn't need us"

Hunter-gatherers: "The future doesn't need us"

Bill Joy: "The future doesn't need us"

Nothing new here and they all were right.

~~~
tempestn
True; present-day humans will, sooner or later, be supplanted. But by what?
Does it make a difference if the new dominant species are more advanced
humans, artificial intelligences, or something in-between? What about the
"grey goo" scenario? Personally I have preferences for some of these
possibilities over others.

------
david927
Please put the year (2000) in the title, along with the author's name, Bill
Joy; to prompt the few that haven't read this to reconsider, and to prompt
those who have read it all those years ago, to read it again.

~~~
socceroos
Thank you for the recommendation. I've now read it and spread it to those in
my own circles who would appreciate it's worth.

I really enjoyed this article and agree with the overarching conclusions even
while disagreeing on various specifics.

~~~
david927
I think we all admire Bill Joy and share his concerns, but his conclusions,
for me, feel inadequate. If technology is a dispersed power, how can we
possibly hope to herd its usage?

~~~
coldtea
You know, by creating a civilized society, where decisions are taken by
consensus rather than power and greed, and that controls the technologies it
creates instead of letting them control us.

